

Ask HN: Is there an Airbnb for cars? - amichail

Instead of parking your car for eight hours while you work, why not use a web service to rent it for those hours?
======
stevetjoa
I've seen advertisements around SF for <https://relayrides.com/>.

------
singingwolfboy
Getaround.com

~~~
iqster
FYI ... these folks were at this year's TechCrunch Disrupt in NYC. There are a
number of complications with the model including insurance, traffic tickets,
etc. These guys impressed me quite a bit as they seemed to have these issues
covered. Also, I think they won!

